# Holt ihr euch WAR sofort?



## Jácks (8. März 2008)

ich war gerade im Gameladen(Gamestop).
Und da meinte der Angestellte,
dass am 29 März ne Vorabversion rauskommt und 
dann endlich am 15.6.08 das eigentliche Game.
Wie ist es denn so mit euch,
werdet ihr gleich am Erscheinungstag in die Läden rennen um euch das Game zuhohlen?
Oder wartet ihr noch ein bisschen?
ich werde es mir sofort hohlen^^


MfG Jacks


----------



## Hefti (8. März 2008)

wird über Amazon bestellt


----------



## sTereoType (8. März 2008)

ich werde nicht in die läden rennen da ich es mir vorbestellen werde und do hoffentlichen schon ein paar tage eher zocken kann^^


----------



## W33dB0Y (8. März 2008)

ich kaufs mir dann wohl in der folgenden woche  und am erscheinungs tag ersma nen neuen pc^^


----------



## -Haihappen- (8. März 2008)

Ich glaube der Angestellte ist auch so eine Vorabversion.

Eine Vorabversion des Spiels?
15.06.08?

Wäre wohl reiner Zufall wenn das Datum stimmt - da noch kein Datum bestätigt wurde.

Ich werde es mir sofort holen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (8. März 2008)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Angestellte hat auch nur eine Vorabversion seines Hirns.
> 
> Eine Vorabversion des Spiels?
> 16.06.08?
> ...


Er hats mir so gesagt...dann glaub ich ihm das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaisheng (8. März 2008)

Ich arbeite selber im Detailhandel und Veröffentlichungen werden immer auf den 15 Tag im Monat festgelegt, aber nur von den Händlern.

Solange Mythic kein offizielles Release-Datum festlegt das sie auch einhalten können, würde ich mich nicht zu sehr freuen, die Entäuschung wäre nur grösser wenn es nicht ganz nach Plan läuft.

Lg Chai


----------



## -Hannibal- (8. März 2008)

Wird bei Amazon vorbestellt ... ;D


----------



## Sin (8. März 2008)

Naja, ich würd gerne am Erscheinungstag spielen, deswegen gehe ich wohl sehr wahrscheinlich in den Laden und klopp mich durch die Menge.

Habe mit vorbestllungen keine Ahnung, weis nicht ob sqoops oder Amazon pünktlich liefern.


----------



## Macaveli (8. März 2008)

vorabversion? ne demo oder was?


----------



## Sin (8. März 2008)

Macaveli schrieb:


> vorabversion? ne demo oder was?



Nein, denke mal entweder n kaufbarer betaaccount wie bei taula rasa oder man darf einfach ne woche früher spielen als vorbesteller.


----------



## Leoncore (8. März 2008)

Bei Amazon ist WAR noch gar nicht gelistet.^^ Wenn das Spiel wie geplant im 2 Quartal erscheinen soll, wirds langsam zeit.


----------



## skunkie (8. März 2008)

> Naja, ich würd gerne am Erscheinungstag spielen, deswegen gehe ich wohl sehr wahrscheinlich in den Laden und klopp mich durch die Menge.
> 
> Habe mit vorbestllungen keine Ahnung, weis nicht ob sqoops oder Amazon pünktlich liefern.



Will amazon.de nicht loben, aber die liefern echt pünktlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (8. März 2008)

skunkie schrieb:


> Will amazon.de nicht loben, aber die liefern echt pünktlich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pünktlich am erscheinungstag oder liefern die auch früher? Also bsp: am 15. ist offizieller erscheinungstermin, liefern die dann am 15. oder vielleicht bereits am 14.?


----------



## Noobiemen:D (8. März 2008)

Ich hatte mir damals "The Witcher" vorbestellt und das kam am Tag des releases genau an, so gegen 10uhr bei mir anner Tür =) Amazon Ftw.


----------



## Macaveli (8. März 2008)

hab bisher auch nur gute erfahrungen mit amazon gemacht


----------



## Jácks (8. März 2008)

bisschen rummgeforscht und zack was gefunden http://mygamersshop.onlinewelten.com/shop/...ckoning-,73188/


----------



## Ascían (8. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> bisschen rummgeforscht und zack was gefunden http://mygamersshop.onlinewelten.com/shop/...ckoning-,73188/



Da steht aber dass es am 30.06.08 erscheint, was wohl die weiteste Auslegung des Datums "2. Quartal 2008" sein soll...also auch nichts genaues.


----------



## Jácks (8. März 2008)

was mich stört ist das es 46&#8364; sowieso kostet -.-


----------



## Efgrib (8. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Er hats mir so gesagt...dann glaub ich ihm das auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nun ja, wie man sowas nennt, steht in deiner sig ja recht oben mittig...


----------



## Macaveli (8. März 2008)

ist doch ein normaler preis


----------



## Jácks (8. März 2008)

ja aber WoW kostete auch nur 17€


----------



## Bluescreen07 (8. März 2008)

Amazon.com -->  Release Date: June 10, 2008

Wahrscheinlicher Release --> Fall der NDA + mindestens 8 Wochen

*Buch:* Empire in Chaos (Warhammer: Age of Reckoning) - August 26, 2008


----------



## Macaveli (8. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ja aber WoW kostete auch nur 17€



beim release?


----------



## Jácks (8. März 2008)

jo glaube schon


----------



## Sagardo (8. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ja aber WoW kostete auch nur 17&#8364;




WoW hat bei Release auch über 40 Euro gekostet.Das ein 3 Jahre altes Spiel im Preis sinkt ist nichts ungewöhnliches oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macaveli (8. März 2008)

nein stimmt nicht ich hab für wow damals auch um die 40 euro bezahlt, nach bc oder sogar ne kurze zeit vor bc hat man es bei media markt für ca 19 euro kaufen können.
mittlerweile bekommst wow und bc im paket für 35 euros


----------



## Jácks (8. März 2008)

Hats wirklich 40€ gekostet?Wusste ich garnicht sry ^_^


----------



## Jácks (9. März 2008)

und der nächste termin http://www.amazon.com/Warhammer-On-line-Ag...6119&sr=8-1


----------



## Sukiz (9. März 2008)

will dir ja nicht die hoffnung nehmen aber du kannst noch 100 termine raussuchen. solange kein offizielles statement abgeben ist seitens mythic würd ich nix glauben was so auf diversen seiten behauptet wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (9. März 2008)

Ich bestell mir das Spiel über Amazon vor.


----------



## Mangler (9. März 2008)

Du hast ne Option vergessen !

x Das Spiel ist schlecht und keine 2 Euro wert 

kkthxbye


----------



## sTereoType (9. März 2008)

Mangler schrieb:


> Du hast ne Option vergessen !
> 
> x Das Spiel ist schlecht und keine 2 Euro wert
> 
> kkthxbye


fanboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macaveli (9. März 2008)

manche wow spieler sind wie die zeugen jehovas, nur ihr "glaube" ist das wahre.
kanns mir gut vorstellen das am releasetag von WAR so einpaar fanboys vorm media markt mit wow broschüren in der hand stehen und versuchen leute zu rekrutieren^^


----------



## Sukiz (9. März 2008)

> manche wow spieler sind wie die zeugen jehovas, nur ihr "glaube" ist das wahre.
> kanns mir gut vorstellen das am releasetag von WAR so einpaar fanboys vorm media markt mit wow broschüren in der hand stehen und versuchen leute zu rekrutieren^^



haha oder irgendwann ises soweit das sie schon morgens um 9 uhr an einem verkaterten sonntag morgen an deiner tür stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (9. März 2008)

"nur wow is gut kauft alle wow,schmeißt ihnen das geld in den rachen die verdienen immer noch zu wenig"
*hypnotisierender blick*


----------



## Mangler (9. März 2008)

Ausser das WoW genau so stinkt wie WAR

WoW wurde kaputt gepathed und WAR ist von anfang schon lachhaft

so long tittyboys


----------



## Sempai02 (9. März 2008)

Ich werde WAR wohl sofort vorbestellen,wenn es bei Amazon zu haben ist. Dann werden noch 2-3 Urlaubstage eingetragen und schon kann es losgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Aratesh (9. März 2008)

Logo, sofort.

Je eher umso besser. Dann brauch ich jedenfalls nicht noch länger in diesem tot langweiligen WoW, dass zu allem Übel von Kiddy`s übervölkert ist, zu bleiben.


----------



## Aratesh (9. März 2008)

Mangler schrieb:


> Ausser das WoW genau so stinkt wie WAR
> 
> WoW wurde kaputt gepathed und WAR ist von anfang schon lachhaft
> 
> so long tittyboys



Genau wegen Leuten wie dir ,hab ich kein Bock mehr auf WoW. Bleib bloß bei WoW und lass dich nicht bei WAR sehen, du Heini.


----------



## Mangler (9. März 2008)

Wer sagt das ich WoW spiele ? Seid BC ist das Spiel nicht mehr gut. Und die WAR Beta war einfach nur schlecht. @ Arschatesch


----------



## Barlyn (9. März 2008)

Mangler schrieb:


> Wer sagt das ich WoW spiele ? Seid BC ist das Spiel nicht mehr gut. Und die WAR Beta war einfach nur schlecht. @ Arschatesch



http://seidseit.de/


----------



## zixxel (9. März 2008)

ich werds mir auch sofort holen, freu mich auch schon riesig auf das spiel =)


----------



## RealGeiZt (9. März 2008)

Ich werde es mir vorbestellen und hoffen das ich es am erstmöglichen Tag bekomme, dann 1-3 tage Urlaub nehmen und ab gehts.

WoW werde ich direkt deinstallieren und falls WAR kein Spaß machen sollte ( was ich nicht glaube) wird WoW auch nicht mehr installiert.


so long


----------



## Alwina (9. März 2008)

Ich werde wohl erstmal abwarten , es gibt mittlerweile zu viele Spiele die nicht halten was sie versprechen .


----------



## Eruvaer (9. März 2008)

Wird vorbestellt und sofort geholt!
WoW hat bei mir schon lang an Reiz verloren,
man spielt es halt, weils nix anderes gibt, aber das
wird sich (hoffentlich) ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (9. März 2008)

Werde es mir auch zeitnah zum Release zulegen, solange es sich nicht mit WotLK überschneidet. Da würde dann allein die Zeit fehlen, vom finanziellen mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Verce (9. März 2008)

ich werds mir sofort holen
1. bin ich davon überzeugt dass es gut wird. wie gut wird sich zeigen
2. will ich vorne mitmischen, und da kann man nicht lange warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. sind die ersten tage eines großen spiels meistens die geilsten, wenn alle leute neu sind und so und man nicht als neuling mit 10 twinks leveln muss


----------



## LisaSielmann (9. März 2008)

Karstadt hat in der Regel alles einen Tag VOR dem offiziellen Erscheinungstermin im Regal, WoW und BC auch.


----------



## ExInferis (9. März 2008)

Ich werde es mir auch sofort holen, wenn es raus kommt. Habe ich bei WoW nicht gemacht und im Nachhinein muss ich sagen, dass es soweit richtig war, sonst wäre mir das Warten bis zu einem neuen MMOG zu lang geworden, da mir doch der Langzeitspielspaß bei WoW eindeutig fehlt, besonders im Endlevelbereich.
Ich hoffe dass es in WAR durch das RvR besser ist.
Aber alleine vom Grafikstil wie es sich bisher in der BETA zeigt, sagt es mir schon eher zu und wird mich alleine schon durch die Welt länger am Spiel halten.
WoW war für mich der verzweifelte Versuch etwas wie Warhammer zu finden. Mir fehlte aber der Open-War!
Oh man, hätte nie geahnt dass Neocron so viel anderen Spielen schon voraus hatte.

Aber WAR soll kommen und ich werde über euch kommen. Mögen Malekiths Gedanken meinen Geist mit Kraft erfüllen.


----------



## valhe (9. März 2008)

Ich werds bei amazon vorbestellen , ging bei bc auch glatt


----------



## Jácks (9. März 2008)

ich hab mich jetzt entschloßen,das ich es mir auch vorbestelle.Urlaub nehmen geht in der Schule schlecht ~g~


----------



## Cerboz (9. März 2008)

War ja klar das der sagt das es am 15. erscheint ^^
Sagen alle Games-Verkäufer weils genau die Mitte des Monats is..

Naja mal gucken ich werd so lang spielen bis meine WoW-Gamecard abgelaufen is.
Wenn sie dann weg is und WAR draußen kauf ich mir mir WAR, aber wenn die Card erst etwa 2 Wochen later abgelaufen is kauf ich mir WAR erst 2 Wochen später  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (9. März 2008)

Ich denke ich werde schon ab 2 Uhr morgens an der Ladentür kleben, damit ich gleich als Erster rein kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderwolf (9. März 2008)

Also  ich Hole es mir Definitiv sofort.Weil allein aus dem grund was ich bisher davon gesehen habe ist es ein Gametitel der obwohl er Kinderkrankheiten haben wird gleich mit der Großen Säge kommt und am Thron von WoW sägen wird.


----------



## Premutos (9. März 2008)

Alwina schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl erstmal abwarten , es gibt mittlerweile zu viele Spiele die nicht halten was sie versprechen .


Siehe Hellgate^^
Um ehrlich zu sein, hoffe ich irgendwie, das WAR nicht hält, was es verspricht, denn ich habe keine Zeit für noch ein Mmorpg und will mit Wow eigentlich nicht aufhören^^


----------



## Grimtom (9. März 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Naja, ich würd gerne am Erscheinungstag spielen, deswegen gehe ich wohl sehr wahrscheinlich in den Laden und klopp mich durch die Menge.
> 
> Habe mit vorbestllungen keine Ahnung, weis nicht ob sqoops oder Amazon pünktlich liefern.



Also bei Amazon hatte ich noch nie Probleme. Kann sogar sein, dass Es bei dir schon einen Tag früher ankommt.


----------



## Hupfdole (9. März 2008)

Naja, ich werd es mir wohl nicht gleich holen, sondern erstmal 1 Monat warten. Solange brauchen die meisten Magazine um nen Langzeittest zu machen. Amhand dessen entscheid ich mich dann, ob ich WotLK oder WAR zocken werde. Viele Ideen im Spiel klingen wirklich gut, aber es kommt auch auf die Umsetzung an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (9. März 2008)

Hupfdole schrieb:


> Naja, ich werd es mir wohl nicht gleich holen, sondern erstmal 1 Monat warten. Solange brauchen die meisten Magazine um nen Langzeittest zu machen. Amhand dessen entscheid ich mich dann, ob ich WotLK oder WAR zocken werde. Viele Ideen im Spiel klingen wirklich gut, aber es kommt auch auf die Umsetzung an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


würd mich nicht allzu sehr auf magazine verlassen, sondern eher auf foren wo leute erfahrung berichten. habe schonmal böse gerüchte vernommen das angeblichd as größte deutsche spielemagazin(also heft) von blizzard...naja sagen wir mal...begünstigt wurde für positivere wertungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will aber nix unterstellen


----------



## Gradeo (9. März 2008)

gucken scheint au ganz gut zu sein hab aba no keine beta gezockt...wo kriegt man die ?


----------



## Sin (9. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> würd mich nicht allzu sehr auf magazine verlassen, sondern eher auf foren wo leute erfahrung berichten. habe schonmal böse gerüchte vernommen das angeblichd as größte deutsche spielemagazin(also heft) von blizzard...naja sagen wir mal...begünstigt wurde für positivere wertungen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bin ich aber eindeutig auch der Meinung, wenn man sich dort mal die Tests verschiedener Mmorpgs anguckt, stellt man fest das alles Negativ bewertet wird und WoW immer noch = Gott ist. 
Ich finde gerade ein PC Magazin sollte Objektiv bewerten können, und nicht subjektiv. Leider ist WoW zu einem Hype geworden deren anhänger schon fast sektenmäßig das ganze fanatisieren und alles andere durch den dreck ziehen.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (11. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> dass am 29 März ne Vorabversion rauskommt und


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mmh da könnte was dran sein!

Nachdem die Gerüchte in letzter Zeit um einen Termin der *Pre-Order Beta* von Warhammer Online immer lauter wurden, hat nun der österreichische Spielehändler GameWare erste Infos zum heiß ersehnten Inhalt und Termin veröffentlicht.

Laut GameWare beinhaltet die Pre-Order Beta folgende Boni

 * ab vorraussichtlich Mai an der Beta-Phase teilnehmen
 * früherer Spielstart
 * zwei Bonus-Gegenstände

Der Verkauf der Pre-Order Beta soll am 27.03.08 beginnen. Woher die Informationen stammen ist der Zeit noch nicht bekannt.
*Eine offizielle Aussage seitens GOA/EA Mythic blieb bisher aus. *

Quelle: http://war.onlinewelten.com/index.php


----------



## Sempai02 (11. März 2008)

Gradeo schrieb:


> gucken scheint au ganz gut zu sein hab aba no keine beta gezockt...wo kriegt man die ?



Auf der offiziellen Homepage anmelden und wie knapp 500.000 andere Letue auf einen Betakey hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (11. März 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Auf der offiziellen Homepage anmelden und wie knapp 500.000 andere Letue auf einen Betakey hoffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder wie die nicht "naps/nulpen" es immer sagen: Mehrere Accounts, ist doch logisch -.-


----------



## Honest (11. März 2008)

Gelöscht


----------



## Sin (11. März 2008)

Honest schrieb:


> Wenn einer von euch WoW spielt würde er dann von WoW auf War umsteigen weil ich gelesen habe das War viel besser werden soll als WoW , und nen paar die ich kenne von WoW auf War umsteigen !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kann mir das wer bitte übersetzen?


----------



## Sabaoth (11. März 2008)

ich habs auch net verstanden xD


----------



## wizzax (11. März 2008)

Naja ich würde auch erstmal 1-2 wochen abwarten vorallem finde ich es sehr übertrieben sich extra für ein Spiel einen neuen Rechner zu kaufen oder schon um Mitternacht an den Scheiben von Media Markt zu kleben.Ich sag es mal so als ex wowler,ich warte momentan auch auf WAR, jedoch ist es auch übertrieben immmer nach zu fragen wann release ist oder so zu tun als MÜSSTE man WoW spielen,da es zwar langweilig ist aber nichts besseres aufm Markt ist das finde ich albern. Ich spiele seid einem halben Jahr auch kein WoW mehr und habe es trotzdem geschafft zu überleben ohne rückfällig zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Es gibt auch noch was anderes zb. Rl , was zwar nicht so abwechslungsreich oder herausfordernd ist, man davon aber auch nicht Stirbt.

Also WAR ist coming und Rl ist now  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Wizz


----------



## Durlok (11. März 2008)

ich hab mir WAR schon seit ca 1 Jahr vorbestellt bei meinem gamehändler : )
die habed dass schon ewig im vorbesteller sortiment

ob ichs mier dann wirklich kaufe oder wieder abbestelle wird sich zeigen je nach dem wie gut AoC wird


----------



## Sin (11. März 2008)

wizzax schrieb:


> Naja ich würde auch erstmal 1-2 wochen abwarten vorallem finde ich es sehr übertrieben sich extra für ein Spiel einen neuen Rechner zu kaufen oder schon um Mitternacht an den Scheiben von Media Markt zu kleben.Ich sag es mal so als ex wowler,ich warte momentan auch auf WAR, jedoch ist es auch übertrieben immmer nach zu fragen wann release ist oder so zu tun als MÜSSTE man WoW spielen,da es zwar langweilig ist aber nichts besseres aufm Markt ist das finde ich albern. Ich spiele seid einem halben Jahr auch kein WoW mehr und habe es trotzdem geschafft zu überleben ohne rückfällig zu werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nicht unbedingt. Aufrüsten muss man früher oder später sowieso seinen Rechner, bzw einen neuen Kaufen, also warum nicht für war? ^^


----------



## sTereoType (11. März 2008)

Durlok schrieb:


> ich hab mir WAR schon seit ca 1 Jahr vorbestellt bei meinem gamehändler : )
> die habed dass schon ewig im vorbesteller sortiment
> 
> ob ichs mier dann wirklich kaufe oder wieder abbestelle wird sich zeigen je nach dem wie gut AoC wird



hoffe du legst dafür nicht i-was an kosten für rauf, denn der macht ja auch nix weiter als es dann zu bestellen wenn es jeder andere auch kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (12. März 2008)

wizzax schrieb:


> was zwar nicht so abwechslungsreich oder herausfordernd ist, man davon aber auch nicht Stirbt.


WoW abwechslungsreich?*lautlach* Mobs killen,sachen abliefern was macht man da sonst?


----------



## Larandera (12. März 2008)

Ich werd war 100% am ersten Tag ma testen,so wie ich gerade HDR teste,oder besser spiele es schon^^ verkaufe grade WoW Acc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und werd mir vor dem Erscheinen von war nen neuen Pc kaufen..da ich schon merke, dass er bei HDR bei mittel-hoch bisschenin die knie geht...mal abgesehen von bree/pvmp-schlachtzüge^^

wenn War alles hält was gesagt wurde,und meiner vorstellung enstpricht,zock ich sicher War,ansonsten HDR. WoW bleibt für ewig nur noch als verpackung auf dem schreibtisch^^

aber eig ja egal ob man nun weis wann es rauskommt oder nicht,oder? was bringt es mir jetzt zu wissen ob es am zb 30.6.08 rauskommt ?^^ man erfährt das sowieso früh genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*wieder an Hdr ranmach,Warg-leiche suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (13. März 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Bin ich aber eindeutig auch der Meinung, wenn man sich dort mal die Tests verschiedener Mmorpgs anguckt, stellt man fest das alles Negativ bewertet wird und WoW immer noch = Gott ist.
> Ich finde gerade ein PC Magazin sollte Objektiv bewerten können, und nicht subjektiv. Leider ist WoW zu einem Hype geworden deren anhänger schon fast sektenmäßig das ganze fanatisieren und alles andere durch den dreck ziehen.



Bei manchen defintiv der Fall...

Aber: War mit WoW vergleichen halte ich für Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. Beide MMOs bieten ihrem Klientel ganz andere Möglichkeiten, auch wenn WoW mit Arena - ESL etc. jetzt versucht War vorweg das Wasser dahingehend abzugraben, vergeblich oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt.

Ich persönlich werde bei WoW bleiben (allein wegen meiner Gilde und den Leuten, die es zu der Gilde machen, die sie ist), evtl. werde ich mir aber ein 2. MMO parallel dazu holen. 
Dies wird aber weder War, noch AoC, GuildWars 2 noch Stargate Worlds etc. sein, sondern höchstwahrscheinlich Aion.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dein Argument WoW Anhänger - Sektenmäßige Fanas etwas entkräften. Es gibt sie, aber gerade das macht ja eine starke Community aus. Leute die sagen, wo der (War)Hammer liegt ohne sich einer Argumentation zu stellen ^^ 
Das war beim CS und Quake 3 Battle, beim Battlefield contra Call of Duty auch nicht anders. 
Man vergesse nicht das Epos Konsoleros vs. PcGamer... ^^ Erstere behaupten noch heute regelmäßig der Pc ist bald tot. Die Parallele zu WoW und seiner Konkurrenz brauch ich wohl nicht erklären


----------



## kaali (13. März 2008)

also ich persoenlich muss sagen das ich angst habe vor der sucht in die mich das spiel AUFJEDENFALL bringt..

Denswegen werd ich mir das spiel nicht kaufen


----------



## Durlok (13. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> hoffe du legst dafür nicht i-was an kosten für rauf, denn der macht ja auch nix weiter als es dann zu bestellen wenn es jeder andere auch kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nein wenn man bei denen vorbestellt heisst das einfach dass man vorgemerkt wird
je eher du bestellst desdo höher oben bist du in der reienfolge derer die es bei releas auch bekommen
was soviel heist wie wenn sie nicht genügend exemplare zum releas bekommen wird halt einfach die liste von oben nach unten abgearbeitet ( was aber sowiso selten eintrifft. WOW BC war z.B. so ein fall)

diese vorbestellungen sind ganz unverbindlich
bis es verschickt wird 1 tag vor releas kan man es einfach online mit einem knopfdruck  abbestellen und das wars


----------



## nalcarya (14. März 2008)

Schon seit vielen, vielen Monaten vorbestellt... genauso wie WotLK :>


----------



## Jácks (14. März 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Schon seit vielen, vielen Monaten vorbestellt... genauso wie WotLK :>


waaaaahaaaaaa nalcarya im WAR Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (14. März 2008)

kaali schrieb:


> also ich persoenlich muss sagen das ich angst habe vor der sucht in die mich das spiel AUFJEDENFALL bringt..
> 
> Denswegen werd ich mir das spiel nicht kaufen



Du musst dich der Sucht hingeben. Das ist leichter und viel schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Aldaric87 (14. März 2008)

Vorbestellt und Glücklich ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thursoni (14. März 2008)

Jop werde ich.


----------



## Crult (16. März 2008)

Ich hab schonmal fast denn gleichen Fehler gemacht, mir das Spiel sofort zu holen.
Ich warte erst ungefähr 2-3 Wochen, in der Zeit werden dann eigentlich meistens die kleineren bis größeren Bugs noch raus gepatched und das Spiel wird richtig gut.

Desahlb mein Tipp wartete ne Weile mit dem Kauf dann ist man am Anfang nicht frustriert.


----------



## valhe (16. März 2008)

werd ich wohl machen


----------



## nalcarya (16. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> waaaaahaaaaaa nalcarya im WAR Forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja was denn? Ich bin Warhammer Tabletop und P&P Spielerin, warum sollte ich nicht hier sein? :>


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ja was denn? Ich bin Warhammer Tabletop und P&P Spielerin, warum sollte ich nicht hier sein? :>


Hab dich halt zum ersten mal hier gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (16. März 2008)

ich werd WAR so früh wie’s nur geht mir besorg’n !
world of warcraft is’ mittlerweile sooooo langweilig....
ich will endlich ’ne neue welt seh’n !
un’ ein paar stump’nz zerquetsch’n !


----------

